# Revised Poll - Dangers of Motorway Aires - Real or Imagined?



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

With more and more of us going to France and beyond there is a temptation to use a convenient motorway Aires. However the general advice is not to do so.

There has been a previous poll on this subject but it seems to have disappeared and I wondered if this would be a good time to resurrect it.

Can we stick to first hand experiences, prevent the thread from turning into a gassing discussion, and also avoid the "why use motorways you're on holiday, use the N roads and take your time" discussion.

If you can also post a few words we can keep the thread on the front page and get some useful data.

Remember personal experience only


Andrew


PS Unfortunately there seems to be a limit on the no of options on the poll so I've had to simplify it

PPS As suggested it would be helpful if you have experienced a problem to state which month it happened in, to see if there is a seasonal element


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Revised Poll - Dangers of Motorway Aires - Real or Imagi*

I don't feel as if I can take part, as it seems to me there's an implication on the options that I have stayed at least once on aire (which I haven't). Why not put a further option saying "I've never stayed on an aire"?

Dougie.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I agree with that-I've never stayed on a Motorway "Aire" and probably never will as my perceoption is that they are not wholly safe-it's only a perception though so I'm disqualified from the Poll


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Revised Poll - Dangers of Motorway Aires - Real or Imagi*



asprn said:


> Why not put a further option saying "I've never stayed on an aire"?


Same here. Or maybe two options - "I've never stayed on a motorway aire, and wouldn't", or "I haven't stayed on one, but might do".

Gerald


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

We are visiting, so are very unfamiliar with the actual crime encountered. We have stayed several times on Motorway Aires and were happily surprised at the dump facilities provided. When large trucks are nearby, we are quite happy, but when it is lonely (anywhere) you always have some doubts about safety. We will continue to use them as transit stops and just be diligent, as we are anywhere.

Now we would never leave the coach there unattended though, although we would at a motorway fuel service area for short periods during the day.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

asprn, Telbell, and geraldandannie the reason I didn't add that option was because I was trying to draw some conclusions from personal experiences.

There doesn't seem to be a great deal of merit from discovering whether people would or wouldn't stay on Aires, opinions are well supported in the various threads.

In the same way for example the opinion or someone who has swam the Channel is more valid that someone who says they intend to, or would not.


Andrew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Ah, good point, Andrew. Sorry  

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

You still need another option 'none of the above but I'm interested in the result' otherwise I and the others who have already commented can't tell how the voting is going


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

can I suggest as a sub survey you ask what time of year people stayed on aires when they had problems?? 

I suspect that most incidents happen in summer rather than winter due to the fact there is more traffic using the aires so offering a greater temptation to the perps. 

just a thought


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> You still need another option 'none of the above but I'm interested in the result' otherwise I and the others who have already commented can't tell how the voting is going


Good point Frank, do you happen to know whether you can amend the poll options once the poll has been submitted?

I was trying to do this , and was experiencing some problems

Another good point fatbuddha, not sure how you could do this, but I can amend my original post to ask people who have experienced problems to state which month it happened

Andrew


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi
Travelled down from Calais To marbella only used one sight for one night, the rest were Aires
We found them to be clean, and tidy some were stunning the rest very good. At this time of the year some had the water turned off.
I would have no hesitation in using Aires, BUT we always parked with an easy exit in mind, we had the name of the Aire with the mobile, we parked close to or under the lighting, and made sure everything was locked and secured. As has been said before I think common sense is required, and if it doesn't feel right, go to the next one.
Regards
Tel


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Andrew, you thought you could just ask a simple question. :lol: :lol: 

We have stopped on many for a bun, but apart from one or two occasions have only overnighted on the ones with service stations. And will do again.

Olley


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Whats the difference in stopping at a motorway Aire and stopping on a carpark in the middle of a town. You could be a target at either. Has anyone had any trouble OTHER than at a motorway Aire?

I personally have never slept at a motorway Aire because of the reports.

Johnny F


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Hi Olley,

Yes, I think overnighting was what I was refering to.

I could have use the word slept, but I'm sure someone would have wanted an option to state although they wanted to sleep they were unable to do so as they were too worried  

Andrew


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

androidGB said:


> Good point Frank, do you happen to know whether you can amend the poll options once the poll has been submitted?


Yes, you can. Simply edit your original post and add another poll option.

Dougie.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

mangothemadmonk said:


> Whats the difference in stopping at a motorway Aire and stopping on a carpark in the middle of a town. You could be a target at either. Has anyone had any trouble OTHER than at a motorway Aire?
> 
> I personally have never slept at a motorway Aire because of the reports.
> 
> Johnny F


Hi Johnny,

That's the point of the poll, to try to discover from personal experiences whether the problem is real or imagined, similar to the gassing............... Oh bugger I said no one was to mention it 

Andrew


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> You still need another option 'none of the above but I'm interested in the result' otherwise I and the others who have already commented can't tell how the voting is going


Taking up Frank's point- the results of the Poll may persuade people who have thus far been put off from using them, to do so. Eg those who've heard reports of gassing.....oops- sorry Andrew


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

We have stayed on lots of motorway Aires without any incidents but this was 25 odd years ago before I knew about the current Aires availability. There probably were not so many then if any. I wouldnt stay on them now. Prefer to stay in prettier quieter safer locations. 


Motorhomer


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*Aires*



Telbell said:


> I agree with that-I've never stayed on a Motorway "Aire" and probably never will as my perceoption is that they are not wholly safe-it's only a perception though so I'm disqualified from the Poll


Ditto to what Telbell said. We fulltime for the last few years over in Europe mostly in France and haven't heard of any problems but we don't do Aires, so exempt from the poll.

Jeffus.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

asprn said:


> androidGB said:
> 
> 
> > Good point Frank, do you happen to know whether you can amend the poll options once the poll has been submitted?
> ...


Tried that Dougie, but when I try to edit it, I am presented in the poll section with all blanks, if I try to add another option it says I am unable to do so with out adding a poll question, if I try to do this it says I must add more than one option :?

I'll keep trying in the testing section


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Andrew;

In my experience you have to have an 'ology' in polls otherwise it doesn't matter how long you spend making sure you get the poll just right, someone will come along and suggest some option you hadn't thought of :lol: 

I've always advocated not staying on motorway aires, no evidence to back it up but imo its the obvious haunt for a thief who wants a quick getaway after the deadly deed. I hope Boff reads this because I think has has some info to back up the argument against.

I once stayed at a small motorway aire in the north (through neccesity rather than choice) without incident but it just didn't feel right, didn't get much sleep and I wouldn't do it again.

pete


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

If we have a evening or late night crossing we always stop at the Aire on the A16 north of Abbeville. Saves disturbing sleepers on more formal Aires. The only other motorway Aires that we have used were on the route to Barcelona a few years ago when we wanted to get to Barcelona as quickly as possible.
Would not hesitate at using them again, but we try to keep on the Nroads nowadays for a more relaxed journey.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have assumed that by "problem" and "incident" you mean something more serious than just being woken up in the night by noise or a prowler. I have voted on this basis but I have to say of the times I have overnighted on a motorway aire I can only recall one peaceful night! I try to avoid such stops if at all possible and have only ever done it when in the company of fellow travellers.

peedee


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Yes peedee, that is indeed what I meant.

I was referring to a break in or attempted break in.

Also are you saying that whereas you only once achieved a peaceful night on a Motorway Aire, you do not have that problem on "regular" ones?



Andrew


----------



## 89539 (May 27, 2005)

Just returned from our skiing trip and slept at motorway aires on the way down and back without incident. We did try 2 in some nearby towns on the off chance, but they were both closed.

We slept overnight at the PETS passport check in at Calais and I am sure some maggot nicked our water filler cap :roll: There is a very remote possibility that I left it at the last "closed" town aire (Noux-les-Mines), but when we realised you needed tokens for the water all I did was empty the casette, so I am sure I didn't touch the filler cap. There was a noisy crowd at the PETS parking at about 1am and I am sure it was them :evil: 

We have slept in several motorway aires during the last 4 years all without incident and will continue to use them.

Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've never overnighted at a motorway aire, not because of the alleged dangers but because we know we would be woken up by every lorry movement or by the noise of refrigerator truck engines running all night.

We have however quite often had an after lunch nap in a quiet corner. I'm sure many of us have got to the stage on a hot day when we need to sleep.
We put the alarms on and draw the blinds and have not been disturbed.

When we do use autoroutes we often stop for coffee or lunch and, while we put the satnav out of sight and leave the van alarmed, we are happy to go into the service station together and do not feel we ought to stay with the van.

We work on the principle that we never take anything away with us that we would be devasted to have stolen. Photos are uploaded to Flikr as soon as possible and anything on my ( aged) laptop is duplicated on this machine at home.

G


----------



## 108872 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Aires*

Always sleep on aires on way to wherever were going.Never book sites in advance,may come across somewherewe want to stay for a day or two.We just try to avoid refrigerated lorries other than that never had a problem,put alarm on and sleep sound ,plus i am nearly 6ft 2 and would feel quite sorry if i caught anyone trying to get in.Needless to say i would call the emergency services but it would not be for the police. :roll:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

androidGB said:


> Also are you saying that whereas you only once achieved a peaceful night on a Motorway Aire, you do not have that problem on "regular" ones?
> 
> Andrew


Not so far, my nights on approved off motorway aires have so far been undisturbed.

peedee


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We used 14 aires last october on our first trip through france and had a most enjoyable time and met a lot of very nice people. We have only used aires along the N roads and not used any motorway aires. We hope to do a trip around Brittany for 3 months this summer only using aires. steve & ann. ------ teensvan.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the responses.

Did anyone work out if there is a way to add another option to the poll, so that as Frank suggested people who were unable to vote could see the results


Andrew


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*5 or more*

Hello,

I have answered 5 or more without incident.

It is on the Spanish Motorways where we did have incidents, though not on any service station, actually on the road.

Trev.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aires*

Hi

I have slept several times at motorway service areas - ie places with cafe/toilets/petrol etc but never at one of the places advertised with a see-saw and a tree in France!

Russell


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Interesting results Andrew.

If I followed the predominant mood of the threads on this forum, I would never use a motorway aire.

But we do whenever trying to get from A to B, without hesitation when the driver gets tired, at whatever unpredicatable hour that might be, by which time passengers might be soundly asleep, under blankets and seat belts. 

Driver brings the MH quietly to a rest between the lorries without waking others up and creeps into bed. 

Obvious really. So pleased that your vote has painted a picture of normality.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

There are some really nice service areas on the A20 south of Orleans. Several with seperate areas for motorhomes seperated by 3m height barriers and also with proper grey water dumps. Never had the slightest hesitation in staying the night there.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for all of the replies, now I suppose I can declare my hand as a motorways aires sleeper. Until discovering there were others like myself, I wondered if I was being irresponsible not heeding the often quoted warnings. 

Sure sometimes it can be a bit noisy with trucks coming and going but with the van well protected with the excellent Strikeback alarm (cheque to the usual address please Eddie) I have not been concerned about security. 

I have to say that I had one of the best nights sleep I can remember in the Lorry Park on the French side of the tunnel, returning from the Le Mans 24 Hour race last year. Admittedly I was quite tired form the drive and the preceding week or so's festivities  


Keep 'em coming 



Andrew


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

> Thanks for all the responses.
> 
> Did anyone work out if there is a way to add another option to the poll, so that as Frank suggested people who were unable to vote could see the results
> 
> Andrew


Hi Andrew, I can see the results of the poll, but have not voted?
John


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

johng1974 said:


> Hi Andrew, I can see the results of the poll, but have not voted?
> John


Thanks John, how about you Frank, or is it a Mac thing? 

Andrew


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

androidGB said:


> johng1974 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Andrew, I can see the results of the poll, but have not voted?
> ...


ah yes you can now - very new the 'see results didn't used to be there until after you had voted a feature I presume to prevent undue influence prior to your voting.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

DollarYen said:


> There are some really nice service areas on the A20 south of Orleans. Several with seperate areas for motorhomes seperated by 3m height barriers and also with proper grey water dumps. Never had the slightest hesitation in staying the night there.


hi, slept there ourselves, flipping height barriers, slept with the lorries, no problem with that, but then couldn't get to the dump. 

olley


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

You were in the right place then, that thing of yours is a lorry isn't it ?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Services and aires*

Hi

I came off the tunnel last January and proceeded to the nearby lorry park. I did not like the look of it and so continued to the first motorway service area in Belgium and slept there, tucked in between two lorries.

The lorry park near the tunnel had lots of trailers in it, but no cabs.

Russell


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Services and aires*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I came off the tunnel last January and proceeded to the nearby lorry park. I did not like the look of it ...............
> The lorry park near the tunnel had lots of trailers in it, but no cabs.
> ...


............and what have got against trailers 

Andrew


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

We are on our way back to our home touring base in the UK. A bit tired, so we stopped at a motorway rest area on the M5, in the coach parking. A pretty normal thing for us. She is sleeping and I am on the MHF, courtesy of BT Openzone.

There is a very large truck on the one side and grass on the other, so we have the galley slide open over the grass. A bit of noise, but nothing loud. I feel quite safe here -- AT 22 POUNDS AN OVERNIGHT 8O 

(actually, he offered the ticket at 8.00  )


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

*Another form of Stealth Tax, albeit from the private sector?*

I admit to finding this trend to charge, for stays over 2 hours or overnight, quite disturbing.

HGV drivers are obliged to take statutory rests as we know.

Originally, I thought, the motorway service areas were provided by the Dept. of Transport for all drivers to take rest breaks, whether required by law or simply because a driver felt the need of a break.

The catering facilities have been privatised.

But when did the parking side of things become privatised such that the drivers can be fleeced. What is the justification for such high charges? The use of a WC?

Is it assumed that all HGV drivers can seek reimbursement?

If the charge is thought to be too much, what practical alternatives are there for drivers to take a break, for more than a couple of hours, or overnight.

To charge drivers for taking a break seems to me to be entirely against the spirit of the rest areas!

"IF YOU ARE FEELING TIRED ... TAKE A BREAK" or some such gantry warning over the motorways should be followed by "AND IT WILL COST YOU DEARLY".

*Edit:* this charging sub-topic has now gone over to http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-posting.html


----------

